# Chip/Tuner for Ford 6.0L Diesel?



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Just got a "new to me" Excursion 4x4 (6.0L turbo diesel), and was thinking of getting a handheld tuner or chip for more power and better mileage. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Superchips!


----------



## Marcos (Jan 6, 2008)

Try reading the Ford PSD forums they have more info than you probably care to read. I have a F250 6.0 PSD FX4. I have not done any mods cause I don't think it needs it (my opinion). I pull a 10,000 lb travel trailer with no problems. I have a freind with the same truck just different color that put in a diablo chip and put on economy mode and did not get any benifits from it. He is now putting on one of those K&N performance air filters for $300.00. I think the truck has plenty of power and pick up for the size of vehicle it is. 
It will also void your manufacturer warranty.


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Just got a programmer....*

I purchased a SCT X3 programmer from inovative diesel. Did a lot of research on the diesel stop . com. Hopefully I will get to install it when I get home from offshore. Good luck and do your research. Then it's all a **** shoot from there. EWV8434


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

EWV8434 said:


> I purchased a SCT X3 programmer from inovative diesel. Did a lot of research on the diesel stop . com. Hopefully I will get to install it when I get home from offshore. Good luck and do your research. Then it's all a **** shoot from there. EWV8434


I've read alot of good things about the SCT X3 over on competitiondiesel.com. I'm leaning towards it with tuning to be done by DJ Diesel Performance (or something like that).

I thought I could just reload the stock tune before I take it in for warranty work? That won't void the warranty will it?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

warcat said:


> I thought I could just reload the stock tune before I take it in for warranty work? That won't void the warranty will it?


No, just clear the codes also.


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Warrenty Work*

Warcat, I asked Ted/Eric at Innovative Diesel about it leaving a footprint on your computer and he said it would not. Just as the other gentleman said, return to stock and clear the codes. They also do the custom tunes for the programmer at innovative. Good luck. EWV8434


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

*I have a Hypertech Power Programmer III if you are interested PM me*


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

I would not put anything on there other than a BullyDog!! Out performs everything else


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Plus you can try it before you buy it. load the program and you have 3 days of chip access before the stock tune is automatically loaded back in.


----------



## Gibson (Sep 4, 2008)

another vote for the SCT! i got custom tune. called Looney,.. 150hp and a heck of a trans shift aswell hypertech and bully dog dont control trans, only SCT and SuperChips do. go with SCT if you want power plus trans controls. 

Gibson

05 6.0 f-350 4x4 lariat SCT and 4" straight


----------



## GBFISHIN (Sep 14, 2007)

You may want to think twice about modifying your Excursion if you are counting on Ford footing the repair bill. They are now requireing prior approval for all Diesel engine repairs performed by non level one dealers. That means they will send out an adjuster after you have authorized tear down to inspect the parts. Every performance device leaves it's footprint on the piston surface. Now that vehicle sales are in the toilet guess who's tightening their belt. It will be very difficult to find a dealer that is willing to put their tit in the ringer for ya. You might want to wait till your out of warranty before you hotrod your Excursion (lol).


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

check out this site http://fordpowerstrokeforums.com/ you have to become a member but its free. there are deisel techs on there that will be able to give you correct information. they know what they are talking about.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I have an SCTX3 on my '07 6.0l.
After researching all of the diesel truck forums it was the most reccomended.
I use the 100HP pre-loaded street performance tune for everyday driving and towing up to 8000lbs. 
You truck will turn into an animal and you will notice an increase in MPG's especially city driving.


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

gbfishin said ti right. just think twice about it. when you have a head gasket problem later on, and it may not but a lot do. the dealer is going to ask you for teardown authorization. that means if the claim is denied and it prob will be that you are responsible for the repair. the programmer delivers more fuel and is clearly visible when heads are removed by the spray pattern. you guys with programmers need to start saving your money now for a 3000 plus engine repair.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

j-haynie said:


> you guys with programmers need to start saving your money now for a 3000 plus engine repair.


Or better yet...just go buy a 7.3L:slimer:


----------



## Margarita Mojo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a 2004 6.0 that I was running a superchips micro-programmer on the performance mode when I head gaskets went. Put the stock program back in and it got towed to the dealer. I went down to get some stuff out of the truck and talked to the tech for a bit. He said the headgaskets fail with and without tuners, he had seen about the same amount of each. I did look at the piston tops to see how they looked since there was alot of talk about more fuel leaving marks on the pistons. Mine were just solid black with no indication of a tuner. All was covered under warranty. Had a turbo shaft break about 10k miles later also covered. I guess some tuners leave a print on the pistons but the Superchips 1704 Microtuners doesnt.

JOe


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

You can remap your ECU _carefully_ for improved performance without risking engine damage. To do this, you either need a pre-loaded map or an experienced tuner.

Unfortunately, reflashing your ECU to stock will not erase evidence of tampering in many vehicles. My Subaru STI can be re-mapped to stock using AccessPort, but the ECU stores parity (edit: checksum changes that they can view). These provide evidence of tampering.


----------

